

"Design for Hackers" now available on Kindle - andyangelos
http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/d4h-kindle/

======
colonelxc
Any reviews for this yet? I've been thinking about gifting it to a fellow
hacker.

~~~
Mithrandir
Currently, this is the only one: <http://www.amazon.com/review/R3ANEKK1HX1PGN>

------
dogriffiths
Nice. Surprised it costs more than the paperback on the UK store, though.

